# Show me your custom breyers (ones you have painted or got other people to paint)



## sommsama09

Bumping. Anyone?


----------



## sommsama09

Please? Im really keep on seeing some XD


----------



## csimkunas6

Im afraid I dont have any, or do any...dont have the talent for that. But I would love to get one sometime!!!! I think they all look great! What great work, and talent you have!!


----------



## sommsama09

csimkunas6 said:


> Im afraid I dont have any, or do any...dont have the talent for that. But I would love to get one sometime!!!! I think they all look great! What great work, and talent you have!!


 I'm glad you like them ! Thanks for the comment <3


----------



## sommsama09

*Newly completed today!*

This is another custom i finsihed TODAY 

He is not named. Paint/Piebald experts plz tell me what to write him down as. 

He started life with me as a beaten up Seabiscuit from the classic set.

He is not named, as of yet.:-o


----------



## Amba1027

I painted Starry Night on a Breyer a long time ago for an art show. It's the only time I've ever done something like that but I love how it came out. I'll have to post pictures another time since I don't have them on this computer.


----------



## sommsama09

csimkunas6 said:


> Im afraid I dont have any, or do any...dont have the talent for that. But I would love to get one sometime!!!! I think they all look great! What great work, and talent you have!!


I am a huge fan of your horse, Rodeo x)

Hes beautiful - been "stalking" him since you first posted about him


----------



## csimkunas6

sommsama09 said:


> I am a huge fan of your horse, Rodeo x)
> 
> Hes beautiful - been "stalking" him since you first posted about him


Oh thank you!!!! He officially turns 18months old tomorrow!!! I need to post some pics of him as a baby and up  Hes changed so much!!! 

Thanks again.

BTW, love that black/white Paint you just posted. Its truly beautiful! Do you have a website that has pricing or anything?


----------



## sommsama09

csimkunas6 said:


> Oh thank you!!!! He officially turns 18months old tomorrow!!! I need to post some pics of him as a baby and up  Hes changed so much!!!
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> BTW, love that black/white Paint you just posted. Its truly beautiful! Do you have a website that has pricing or anything?


Happy 18mo to him then  I would love to see more pics  Thanks for the comment on my Paint custom! Unfortunatly i dont have a website - i have been fiddling around with the idea of selling commison spots (you would probably have to supply me with the horse - ebay has heaps and you could find one to suit your horse's build best there). I will have to run it past mum if i can ever do painting for other people, but if i am allowed then i would GLADLY do one


----------



## sommsama09

Amba1027 said:


> I painted Starry Night on a Breyer a long time ago for an art show. It's the only time I've ever done something like that but I love how it came out. I'll have to post pictures another time since I don't have them on this computer.


 Awesome!  Ican't wait to see pics


----------



## sommsama09

This is how he looked before


----------



## paintluver

I cant do that, but I have always wanted to get a custom breyer of my gelding Romeo, I just can't find anyone that does it.


----------



## sommsama09

paintluver said:


> I cant do that, but I have always wanted to get a custom breyer of my gelding Romeo, I just can't find anyone that does it.


Thanks - your horse is amazing.... i love his face <3
Like I said earlier, I would be interested in doing peoples horses for them - however I have to get the 'OK' from mum.  No promises - but i'm still excited


----------



## sommsama09

sommsama09 said:


> Thanks - your horse is amazing.... i love his face <3
> Like I said earlier, I would be interested in doing peoples horses for them - however I have to get the 'OK' from mum.  No promises - but i'm still excited


 
Bumping...  I dont care if its not a breyer- it can be any model horse


----------



## Akuinnen24

I've only tried painting a Breyer once, and I made the mistake of trying a dappled grey for my first one, so I never finished it. XD I'll be trying again with my own sculpture eventually though, so I'll probably look around for a good tutorial. Just wondering, do you use airbrushing to paint yours?


----------



## sommsama09

Akuinnen24 said:


> I've only tried painting a Breyer once, and I made the mistake of trying a dappled grey for my first one, so I never finished it. XD I'll be trying again with my own sculpture eventually though, so I'll probably look around for a good tutorial. Just wondering, do you use airbrushing to paint yours?


Haha awesome, i dont think i could do a dappled  Sculpting is awesome! I wish i had that stuff lol I use acyrlics and paint by hand - the Paint breyer custom you saw took me 4 days and i painted his patches with the end of a paint brush XD I wish i could afford a airbrusher, but i make do without 

Good luck with customising  I envy your artwork ^^


----------



## sommsama09

OH forgot to add that before i paint them i usually prime them - helps the paint stay on better. I use Monte Matre (spell) for priming with - comes in a tub and says its for wood and paper on the back but it works nicely on breyers


----------



## sommsama09

If you want to seal the breyer or whatever after you paint it - use hairspray.. sounds stupid but it REALLY works


----------



## Akuinnen24

sommsama09 said:


> Haha awesome, i dont think i could do a dappled  Sculpting is awesome! I wish i had that stuff lol I use acyrlics and paint by hand - the Paint breyer custom you saw took me 4 days and i painted his patches with the end of a paint brush XD I wish i could afford a airbrusher, but i make do without


Lol, there are some parts that turned out alright, but the paint kept drying before I could finish with blending or adding details. It now sits unfinished on my dresser. XD I'd love to use an airbrusher too, although I've actually seen some professionals use everything from pastels to oil paint, and it seems to work pretty well for them. 

Thanks for the tips! I would have never thought about using hairspray, that sounds like a really good idea. I'll make sure to post pictures once I actually do get around to painting the sculpture I'm working on.


----------



## sommsama09

Akuinnen24 said:


> Lol, there are some parts that turned out alright, but the paint kept drying before I could finish with blending or adding details. It now sits unfinished on my dresser. XD I'd love to use an airbrusher too, although I've actually seen some professionals use everything from pastels to oil paint, and it seems to work pretty well for them.
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I would have never thought about using hairspray, that sounds like a really good idea. I'll make sure to post pictures once I actually do get around to painting the sculpture I'm working on.


 Haha sounds like the story of my first custom - a bay appy... too horrible to post pictures of -hidden by dust on my dresser lol.... yeah the paint drying before you can blend gets annoying >.< pet hate.. 
I look forward to your Pictures  Your welcome for the tips 


OH and if you need model horse tack making supplies check out Riorondo.com - i havent bought off them yet but i am IMPRESSED.. they even have bits :O

lol Ok ill be quite now.. im rambling on


----------



## sommsama09

Won one of these  dont get till bday though >.< lol the agony..


----------



## paintluver

sommsama09 said:


> Thanks - your horse is amazing.... i love his face <3
> Like I said earlier, I would be interested in doing peoples horses for them - however I have to get the 'OK' from mum.  No promises - but i'm still excited


Were you talking about Romeo? If you were thank you!


----------



## sommsama09

paintluver said:


> Were you talking about Romeo? If you were thank you!


 Haha i was talking about him


----------



## sommsama09

sommsama09 said:


> Haha sounds like the story of my first custom - a bay appy... too horrible to post pictures of -hidden by dust on my dresser lol.... yeah the paint drying before you can blend gets annoying >.< pet hate..
> I look forward to your Pictures  Your welcome for the tips
> 
> 
> OH and if you need model horse tack making supplies check out Riorondo.com - i havent bought off them yet but i am IMPRESSED.. they even have bits :O
> 
> lol Ok ill be quite now.. im rambling on


Another tip i forgot to tell you is that if you want to reshape you breyer a tad or turn its tail etc is - you can use a hairdryer (leave it on the spot for a while, and go around it (eg if doing the tail keep it on the tip of the tail and then go around it) and then change it how you want it then to set it put it under cool water for about 10secs


----------



## sommsama09

Bumping - also need ideas as to what i should paint my next custom as:

- please vote for following:

Tobiano
Bay
Flaxen Chesnut
Liver chesnut
Blue roan 
Perlino
or cremello

This is the mold im doing it on:


----------



## myhorsesonador

sommsama09 said:


> Bumping - also need ideas as to what i should paint my next custom as:
> 
> - please vote for following:
> 
> Tobiano
> Bay
> Flaxen Chesnut
> Liver chesnut
> Blue roan
> Perlino
> or cremello
> 
> This is the mold im doing it on:


Scrams flaxen chesnut to me.


----------



## sommsama09

Other pictures of my Zippo Pine Bar custom - Midnight Delight, posted for one of my friends to see.



Has one of my homemade halters on


----------



## sommsama09

myhorsesonador said:


> Scrams flaxen chesnut to me.


 Thanks for your vote


----------



## sommsama09

Hating how the flash gets rid of my pinking -.-


----------



## sommsama09

sommsama09 said:


> Bumping - also need ideas as to what i should paint my next custom as:
> 
> - please vote for following:
> 
> Tobiano
> Bay
> Flaxen Chesnut
> Liver chesnut
> Blue roan
> Perlino
> or cremello
> 
> QUOTE]
> Any other votes?


----------



## sommsama09

More votes needed - can anyone post pics of the colour the vote for - like you vote roan and post a roan pic..?


----------



## sommsama09

sommsama09 said:


> More votes needed - can anyone post pics of the colour the vote for - like you vote roan and post a roan pic..?


 Horse was primed last night, need a few more votes and then i can paint him... please vote... anyone..


----------



## sommsama09

Since hardly anyone is voting, i came up with a more interesting coat i could do:



What do you guys ?


----------



## PintoTess

^^ I THINK i know who owns that horse... Im not quiet sure... Looks familiar to me. If it's the horse I'm thinking of it is my mums cousins mums (if that makes sense lol) he is in QLD if it is the stallion. I've only seen pics but haha lol. Sorry off topic a little  maybe not lol, it could be a completely different horse. Sorry again!!

Love the customs by the way, they're awsome!! ESP the one of profile in style the colored TB


----------



## nicole25

Do you show these guys or do you just do custom for fun? I loved seeing the different customs at shows.


----------



## countercanter

I painted this one a long time ago when I was bored one day. My mom likes to go antique shopping and often finds old breyers. I sometimes take the common, beat up ones and paint them. This is the only one I have a picture of. It is the first one I did, nothing really special or complicated.


----------



## sommsama09

PintoTess said:


> ^^ I THINK i know who owns that horse... Im not quiet sure... Looks familiar to me. If it's the horse I'm thinking of it is my mums cousins mums (if that makes sense lol) he is in QLD if it is the stallion. I've only seen pics but haha lol. Sorry off topic a little  maybe not lol, it could be a completely different horse. Sorry again!!
> 
> Love the customs by the way, they're awsome!! ESP the one of profile in style the colored TB


 Yes it was a stallion - cant remember his name but he is AWESOME!

And thanks for the comments


----------



## sommsama09

countercanter said:


> I painted this one a long time ago when I was bored one day. My mom likes to go antique shopping and often finds old breyers. I sometimes take the common, beat up ones and paint them. This is the only one I have a picture of. It is the first one I did, nothing really special or complicated.


 Hes Gorgeous


----------



## sommsama09

nicole25 said:


> Do you show these guys or do you just do custom for fun? I loved seeing the different customs at shows.


 I do them, for fun and recently entered one in a photo comp so i hope they do well because i am in aussie i am wayyyy too far from Breyerfest etc. lol


----------



## sommsama09

PintoTess said:


> ^^ I THINK i know who owns that horse... Im not quiet sure... Looks familiar to me. If it's the horse I'm thinking of it is my mums cousins mums (if that makes sense lol) he is in QLD if it is the stallion. I've only seen pics but haha lol. Sorry off topic a little  maybe not lol, it could be a completely different horse. Sorry again!!
> 
> Love the customs by the way, they're awsome!! ESP the one of profile in style the colored TB


 Would you be able to send me links of more piccys of him if you ever come across them XD


----------



## PintoTess

They'd be on facebook I'd say on the owners name... Im related to he lady that owns him if it is him and I dare say it is him!! Lol  I can find out his name maybe


----------



## sommsama09

PintoTess said:


> They'd be on facebook I'd say on the owners name... Im related to he lady that owns him if it is him and I dare say it is him!! Lol  I can find out his name maybe


WOW  oh and to clarify i take no "ownership" of photos XD Simly admiring one heck of a stallion :O His foals must be ah-mare-zing XD


----------



## nicole25

I bet you could find some local shows! Try google. Shows are always all over the US and Canada I wouldn't be surprised if you find some in Australia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess

He is nice. He's a quarab I think....


----------



## csimkunas6

Op...I think you should make that one mold a blue roan...but thats just my opinion


----------



## sommsama09

Haha awesome, thanks Tess.
I will try and look up some shows but with school, gym and helping with horses at the stud i have very little spare time 

I might do it a blue roan, not sure - have to repair his leg - broken..


----------



## sommsama09

Did you get any more pics on him Tess? 
I have finished the blue roan and will upload pics as soon as our computer works - im at school.


----------



## sommsama09

Well here he is  His name is Once In'a Bloo Moon 
Please dont judge him harshly >.< He is my FIRST ever blue roan  He is a gelding.


----------



## sommsama09

Here is a custom i just finished yesterday night  He is of the arabian partbred stallion from Diamond Road Arabians. Here is Ray Of Light 

Some of the awards the real stallion has won: 
2010 Australian National Reserve Champion Stallion (first on points)
2009 Queensland Gala Event - 1st Part Arabian Stallion
2009 Reserve Australian National Arabian Champion Part Arabian Colt 3&4 Years
2009 East Coast Arabian Championships - Champion Part Arabian Stallion
2008 National Arabian Stud Horse Show - Reserve Champion Part Arabian Stallion
2008 NSW Arabian State Titles - Champion Part Arabian Stallion
2007 Australian National Championships - Top Five 2/3 Year Old Partbred Any Sex
2006 UPWDBA Mid-North Coast Championships - Supreme Led Exhibit
2006 Manning Valley Colourama - Supreme Led Exhibit
2006 Manning Valley All Breeds Spring Show - Champion White Horse, Champion Arabian Derivative Colt/Stallion
2006 East Coast Arabian Championships - Reseve Champion Yearling Partbred Colt
2005 UPWDBA NSW/ACT Championships - Champion White Colt & Champion Double Registered
(do not claim ownership, from his website page)

Hope you like him  My first ever cremello!


----------



## sommsama09

I need to repaint that black dot on the tail - showed up alot in pics compared to rl.  Hope you guys like them!


----------



## sommsama09

Currently working on a donkey, making into a mule  will post pictures in a week or so.


----------



## sommsama09

Have been having a whiles break from the mule donkey thing XD worked on a foal custom of my heart horse mare's onl live foal 
* I realise his colour is not correct but i tried ;/


----------



## csimkunas6

Great work! The blue roan came out fantastic! As did the cremello and the foal!! I love them, great job, they look amazing!! I love them all!!!


----------



## sommsama09

csimkunas6 said:


> Great work! The blue roan came out fantastic! As did the cremello and the foal!! I love them, great job, they look amazing!! I love them all!!!


 Aww thanks csimkunas6  - my friend who owns the mare and foal i did customs of came over yesterday and loved my work - says i should get into airbrushing lol... now i need the money XD


----------



## cfralic

I would love to try doing this one day but I would hate to paint over a Breyer - the only ones I own are the 3 I bought as an adult. I always wanted them when I was a kid and never got any, so when I randomly found them a few months ago I splurged about $50 and now they're decorating my apartment.


----------



## PintoTess

That one of ray is amazing!! He is a gorgeous horse in real life as well


----------



## sommsama09

cfralic said:


> I would love to try doing this one day but I would hate to paint over a Breyer - the only ones I own are the 3 I bought as an adult. I always wanted them when I was a kid and never got any, so when I randomly found them a few months ago I splurged about $50 and now they're decorating my apartment.


 Haha thatshow i felt when i got my first one - i too admired them for years 

Thanks Tess, e took me a long time but he is one of my faverouites - Him, my black Arabian Shetan custom, Jess and Ollie then Profile In Style


----------



## sommsama09

OK so its been a :shock:LONG:shock: time lol  But i never finished the mule... mum loved him half done and has now adopted him into her "sancturary" 

I am currently working on a schleich (I ran out of breyers i want to paint - dont think i will do another schleich but who knows) 

I hope to finish him tomorrow or the next day 

This is what he originally to look like: http://www.tinypolkadots.com.au/sit...oud_lrg/schleich-hanoverian-mare-dressage.jpg


----------



## sommsama09

I introduce to you "Twisted Beginings" - named this because of people thinking of breeding for colour and not confo - on another thread :lol:

He still needs his eyes, nostrils and hooves glossed and his hooves need detailing but i do not have the tools to do them yet  HE IS NOT FINISHED IMO lol  Hope you guys like him!

The eyes look HORRIBLE in these pics ;/ It also doesnt pick up the pinking or the colour of the bands/polo's very well...


----------



## sommsama09

Cruddy picture of the other side :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

You are very good at this. Very very good.


----------



## sommsama09

CLaPorte432 said:


> You are very good at this. Very very good.


 Thank you so much :d I love hearing back from people!


----------



## lilruffian

Here are some i did a few years ago of 3 of my girls at the time.
Please excuse the really bad photos, i need a new camera desperately! :shock:
And the flash sort of messes up the black ones...

This one was of my old mare Ebony















This was Ebony's 2008 filly, Lena















And my Arabian mare Chico


----------



## Kawonu

I want a custom! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## csimkunas6

sommsama09

I love "Twisted Beginnings"!!! It came out great!


----------



## sommsama09

Who they are nice ruffian - i really like the bay custom! Stoddad i might be selling some customs at the end of the year  Nothing too expensive, and thanks Csimkunas6  btw what does the heart by your name mean? lol


----------



## Moei

have you ever thought of re-painting those little schleich figurine horses? i have a TON of them and i have some beat up ones. also where do you get your breyers you customize?


----------



## sommsama09

The custom on page 4 was actually a retired dressage schleich  And i get my breyers from Ebay as they dont sell them in AUS so i have to import them.  Very cute horse in your avatar!


UPDATE: I may be selling some of these customs - please private message me if interested - they are not for sale yet but in a couple months (yes a while ) i will be selling some on ebay and will mail you the link - they are not going to be expensive like alot of other customs on there. So far the only one not for sale is the one on page 4. 

Thanks


----------



## Moei

sommsama09 said:


> The custom on page 4 was actually a retired dressage schleich  And i get my breyers from Ebay as they dont sell them in AUS so i have to import them.  Very cute horse in your avatar!
> 
> 
> Thanks


Cool, I thought it looked like a schleich, anyway I painted 4 of them today, I'll have to post som pics I did 2foals a draft and a Arab, then 2 adults a palomino and a gypsy vanner! Thanks, I think he's pretty cute myself!  he's my baby!!!


----------



## sommsama09

They sound very cute - cant wait to see pictures of your customs! I find the Dilute colours very hard lol


----------



## csimkunas6

sommsama09 said:


> Who they are nice ruffian - i really like the bay custom! Stoddad i might be selling some customs at the end of the year  Nothing too expensive, and thanks Csimkunas6  btw what does the heart by your name mean? lol


heart next to my name is showing that i have a link/site that has a link to the horseforum.....its rodeo's website lol


----------



## Misty'sGirl

I love what you did with the Shleich horse, I always thought they made their horses too stocky, especially for a Hano dressage horse. It looks much better now you've customised!! 

I tried doing this years ago with my childhood cheap toys, but didn't use a primer and used watercolours ****. Didn't go well! I wanna try again though...

Do you strip the original paint somehow or just paint over? And how do you do the shading like on the blue roan, the darker legs?


----------



## sommsama09

Misty'sGirl said:


> I love what you did with the Shleich horse, I always thought they made their horses too stocky, especially for a Hano dressage horse. It looks much better now you've customised!!
> 
> I tried doing this years ago with my childhood cheap toys, but didn't use a primer and used watercolours ****. Didn't go well! I wanna try again though...
> 
> Do you strip the original paint somehow or just paint over? And how do you do the shading like on the blue roan, the darker legs?


 
Thanks  That Schleich is my prized possesion :lol: You should haev another go  I didnt strip the paint but i just put primer over the top and for the shading on the blue roan i just painted it on and tried to blend it with the lgihter leg colour whilst he was still wet :wink: He may be for sale soon, as may the others!


----------



## Twilight Arabians

I had one made of my old horse Willow.


----------



## sommsama09

Wow, very cute stablemate Twilight!


----------



## sommsama09

Just finished another one.. took along time because i lost enthusiasm with all my school work!

Here is Karma, my brown welsh pony gelding, who took 28th Janurary - 5th April to finish lol 

He is glossed and has pinking but the camera doesnt pick it up (the pinking that is :wink.
This one will probably eventually be for sale so pm me if interested so i can get back to you when i have my clearout .


----------



## Almond Joy

Are the schleichs hard to do? I used to love playing with them when I was little, and I deserted them somewhere in the woods when I was 9 or so.. Just recently found them. They all seem in ok shape except my black/white paint gypsy vanner has some dirt in her mane. However, the once grey arabian is totally brown/tan, so I might try to paint it. I'll post a picture...


----------



## sommsama09

Like any horse painting, it takes time to get paints right (eg. when doing pinking) so i use alot of reference pictures for eyes, mapping etc. I also use acrylic paints as i find them enjoyable and less messier than pastels are to work with.

Can wait to see your picture, **** not even plastic horses can resist the urge to take themselves mud-bathing *LOL*


----------



## Snizard93

Subbing :lol: Great work!!


----------



## sommsama09

Snizard93 said:


> Subbing :lol: Great work!!


 Thanks


----------



## abi

these are two i have just painted..i didnt want to use mohair for the mane and tail so i created it with clay, and made a base for them...
Not finished yet, still have lots of shady bits to do, and realy poop quality photos haha (with my scrambled egg in one haha)


And I am LOVING your customs!! such a brilliant thread! keep updating, i keep checking back to see if there are any more


----------



## sommsama09

Aww thanks  I really enjoy customising..but sadly have run out of models (apart from ones... i {really} dont want to finish xD)

I REALLY like your Indian pony and your pinto is amazingly preety (i LOVE the mane and tail paint job and sculpting!) Keep at it


----------



## Zora

Here is classic foal that I customized. She is actually for sale on ebay now.

















Ebay link>

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18086855172...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1188


----------



## sommsama09

sommsama09 said:


> Well here he is  His name is Once In'a Bloo Moon
> Please dont judge him harshly >.< He is my FIRST ever blue roan  He is a gelding.


Is now for sale for *$10* on ebay!
Here is his link - be sure to check out my other horses for sale!
Breyer Classic Custom Black Beauty Blue Roan | eBay


----------



## PapSett

I have a collection of over 500 model horses and LOVE customizing! Here are some of my horses, pictures are small because they have been resized for showing in an on-line model horse club.

AMB World Class Bling, a Lady Phase I tweaked an ear back on & painted a bay tovero:









AMB Highland Splash, a Wintersong, straight repaint:










AMB Denver Bound, a Peter Stone Performance Horse 'etchie'- he started out s a solid buckski and had the paint gently scratched off with an exacto knife, exposing the white plastic under:










AMB Tsakatez Tstar, a Breyer Magnolia resin masde into a gelding & mae flipped to the left side, a portrait of my first horse, a half Arabian.With a portrait of my first Gordon Setter, Holly.










AMB Morning Frost, Indian Pony to leopard Appy mare:










AMB Calico Knickers, Indian Pony to Pintaloosa mare:











AMB Eternal Phrophet, a Huckleberry Bey custom, with headshot:










And my pride & joy, a Vicki Keeling resin, Sadeek, repainted by me, AMB Simone Sadeek, with headshot:










AMB Shai Beau, a Peter Stone Arab CM:










I have a TON more if you'd like to see them.


----------



## PonyPainter

Mine....

Http://artbydottie.weebly.com


----------



## xJumperx

Pap Sett-
wow. Those are BEAUTIFUL! I am stunned  But come on- You and I both know that has yo be a real picture of Morning Frost 

Give me till tomorw and ill post customs. Battery on camera is charging for now


----------



## Paintlover1965

Wow! Love all your works of art. I never thought of painting models. Your results are stunningly beautiful. It makes me think how it would be nice to have a mini replicate of my own horses. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PapSett

Thankyou xJumperx! Yeah, Morning Frost is real, alright... a real custom Breyer! 

Here are a few more of my customes:

AMB Yankee Doodle Dandy, classic QH stallion to POA:










AMB Gold N Impression Adios repaint only:









AMB Neon Moon, repaint on Smarty Jones:










AMB Galaxy Quest Lady Phase made into a gelding & new tail added:










AMB Bad to the Bone, repaint Nakota:


----------



## PonyPainter

Paintlover1965 said:


> Wow! Love all your works of art. I never thought of painting models. Your results are stunningly beautiful. It makes me think how it would be nice to have a mini replicate of my own horses. Thanks for sharing.


It's a lot of fun.... a great way to relax for me. I just finished these two....


----------



## Zora

A recent commission I did of a mini horse.
The model is a breyer shetland with a re-sculpted head and tail


----------



## csimkunas6

Zora said:


> A recent commission I did of a mini horse.
> The model is a breyer shetland with a re-sculpted head and tail


Zora, how much do you charge for doing a custom breyer?


----------



## jaydee

I love that you people are doing this. 
I'm not sure if there are any companies who produce these sort of models in the US or other countries but when my son was young and I wanted to work from home I actually made money out of painting stuff like this professionally - it can get a bit boring as its repetitive but a good part time income.
Donna Cheney who has produced some of the Breyer models works from a home studio that she's expanded over the years into a lucrative small business and she had no real formal training in sculpture.
Worth a thought?


----------



## Zora

csimkunas6 I'll send you a PM.


----------



## PonyPainter

PonyPainter said:


> Mine....
> 
> Http://artbydottie.weebly.com


Link has changed 

http://dothorse.weebly.com


----------



## PonyPainter

jaydee said:


> I love that you people are doing this.
> I'm not sure if there are any companies who produce these sort of models in the US or other countries but when my son was young and I wanted to work from home I actually made money out of painting stuff like this professionally - it can get a bit boring as its repetitive but a good part time income.
> Donna Cheney who has produced some of the Breyer models works from a home studio that she's expanded over the years into a lucrative small business and she had no real formal training in sculpture.
> Worth a thought?


I don't sculpt, just repaint, however this is what I "do" as a career. The money I make from taking commission and selling completed pieces helps pay the bills here 

Here's some new pieces i've done...


----------



## courtneyraae

I didn't paint him, but I own him, Kathleen Mckenzie painted/photo creds to her. He is the sandicast QH c:


----------



## PonyPainter

courtneyraae said:


> View attachment 123516
> 
> I didn't paint him, but I own him, Kathleen Mckenzie painted/photo creds to her. He is the sandicast QH c:


She's greatly missed in the hobby.


----------



## PonyPainter

My newest piece....


----------



## courtneyraae

PonyPainter said:


> She's greatly missed in the hobby.


that she is, her work is just lovely.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

wow everyone is sooooo good at this


----------

